# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  "Xhevaire" te religjionit..

## deshmuesi

Une jam dhe mbetem, nje lexues i regullt i gjith faqeve te krishtere ne kete forum.  Natyrisht kete e bej jo thjesht se dua te atakohem me religjinonet, apsolutisht jo. I gjith qellimi eshte, mesimi i gabuar qe religjioni sjell, duke  e "shitur" ate si mesim te kishes se Krishtit.  Ne jetojme ne kohet e fundit, dhe apsotulli Pal tek letra e Timoteut na tregon se ne kohet e fundit,  njerzit do te perzgjedhin mesonjes, qe tu "gudulisin "veshet. Qe do te thote, devijim nga fjala e Krishtit dhe e apsotujve.  A po ndodhin keto realisht?  Pikerisht une po ju sjell thenie ( "xhevaire"  nga mesimet e gabuara qe religjioni  predikon.  Mbase  ne dukje, duket sikur une sjell konflikt me religjionet, por ju siguroj se qellimi im eshte i mire. Dhe  natyrisht shkruaj ketu,  jo per te sjelle nje "konflikt", por sepse diskutimi ne faqet perkatse te ketyre religjioneve, eshte i pamundur dhe arbitrar. Ata nuk lejojne qe fjala profetike e Perendise, te jete mesimi baze i kishes, dhe fshijne cdo shkrim, i cili i kundershton ata, edhe pse argumenti im kundershtues, vjen nga fjala profetike dhe jo nga njeriu.  Le te shohim keto "xhevaire", te cilat mashtrojne  shpritrat njezore, duke i mbajtur  lark se Vertetes.

 Po e nis me Toni77. I cili  ne nje teme te hapur prej tij, temen e  e titullon me titullin: 

                                               “ Të "FALEM" (Mari) o hirëplote! - Zoti me ty."

 Cdo besimtar i vertete i krishtere, i cili shikon nje titullim te tille, i cili bije ne kundershtim me mesimin e fjales se Krishtit, do te reagoje. Tek Veprat shohim nje moment, kur Pali kundershton haptazi Pjetrin, per faktin se Pjetri nuk po ecte simbas ungjillit te Krishtit. Pra i gjith qellimi  im eshte, te shpall drejt mesimin e ungjillit te Krishtit. 
 Ne fakt kete varg, nga i cili Toni 77 e ka vendosur si titull te temes se tij, e gjeme tek Luk:1:28.  Ja se se si religjioni e deformon  kete varg, duke e keqperdorur per qellimet  dhe interesat e tij, dhe jo te Perendise.  Ja vargu, nen interpretimin katolik:

                  " Engjëlli hyri tek ajo dhe i tha: “Të falem, o Hirplote! Zoti me ty!” 

 Ja si eshte ne te vertete vargu , simbas origjinalit Grek, dhe po e sjell fillimisht ne gjuhen greke, dhe poshte tij, te kthyer ne shqip:

                  " Και εισελθών ο άγγελος προς αυτήν, είπε· "Χαίρε, κεχαριτωμένη" ο Κύριος μετά σού· ευλογημένη συ εν γυναιξίν."
                  " Dhe erdhi       engjelli   tek    ajo   e  i tha: "njatjeta dhe hirplote"       Zoti    me   ty ......"

 Pra ky eshte vargu origjinal, ku nuk ekziston fjala: te"FALEM".......  (Mari) o hirplote..  Fjala Greke te "FALEM" eshte: "να προσευχηθούν", qe ne konceptin teologjik do te thote: te Falem, te pergjerohem, te perunjem, te dorzohem, te neneshtrohem, gjunjezohem..    . Nderkohe qe fjala e engjellit, ne rastin konkret  simbas shkrimit  origjinal, eshte: "Χαίρε", qe do te  thote: pershendetje dhe  tunjatjeta.  Atehere pyes:  Cila eshte arsyeja, qe  fjala e Engjellit drejtuar Maries , transformohet plotesisht, ne nje kuptim krejt tjeter??   Natyrisht qe e ka shpjegimin e vet. Relijgioni, duke ju shmangur mesimit qe Fjala profetike jep permes zbuleses se Frymes  tek besimtari dhe Kisha e Krishtit, ben qe mesime te tradites te dominojne doktrinen e tyre baze. E cila ne thelb te vet ka dominacion religjionoz.  Mesimet e tradites  mesojne  se, Maria eshte mbreteresha e qiellit, se Maria  eshte nderlidhja midis njeriut dhe Krishtit, se Maries duhet ti besojme dhe ti FALEMI pasi edhe ajo u ringjall si Krishti, e tjera si keto, na vertetojn  shmangien nga Ungjilli i Krishtit. Pasi mesime te tilla nuk gjenden ne shkrimin profetik.   Por ajo qe eshte edhe me e dhimbshme, eshte menyra abuzuese, me te cilin relijgioni ushtron ne perballje me mesimin e Krishtit. 
 Une me dashamiresi, pasi e lexova shkrimin, i thash Tonit77 se, nje mesim i tille, ku besitmari kristian te ftohet qe ti FALET Maries, nuk gjendet ne shkrimin profetik. Dhe i tregova konkretisht keto qe une po them edhe ketu. Reagimi i tij ishte aspak dashamires, por dhe i paragjykues. Ne fakt ky eshte problemi i tij.   Por megjithate une vahzdova i qete ta ballafaqoj ate me vargjet origjinale te bibles, duke i treguar atij se po meson gabim. Kjo eshte detyra e cdo te krishteri, kur sheh se ungjilli i Krishtit, keqperdoret per qellimet e njeriut, dhe jo te Perendise.  Ja disa reagime te tij, ndaj meje. 

 " Ti "Deshmuesi" je nje tru shperlarë......   nuk meriton per faktin se je i pa sjelleshem, armik i te krishterëve - i femijve te Zotit te cilet i lufton  pra..... je i semuar fetarisht dhe tru shperlar....... e mos shkruaj ma ketu sepse qellimi yt nuk eshte Krishti por akuza dhe sulmi ndaj te krishterve...... duke mendue se po i sherben Zotit - por te eshte shendrruar djalli si zot, te ka verbuar dhe terbuar, duke t'i shtjelluar rreshtat e shkrimeve te shenjta - gjithcka ne kontest te kundert dhe gabuar....."

 Por kjo nuk ka rendesi se  cfar ai thote per mua. Per mua me e keqja eshte, Fshrija e shkrimeve te mia,  permes te cialve une e bind se ai eshte komplet kunder.  Dhe paturpesia eshte, kur ky zoteri citon disa vargje nga shkrimet e mia, dhe e fshin me pas komplet shkrimin, duke mos i dhene mundesine lexuesit qe te ballafaqohet me dy argumentat.  Ja psh.  se cfar shkruan ai, duke e cituar nje varg timin, dhe duke e fshire komplet shkrimin tim, ku une argumentoj biblikisht, devijimin qe religjioni i ben ungjillit te Krishtit.  

           Ky eshte nje varg i cituar nga shkrimi im, ku midis te tjerash une i them:
       "Une hyj e shkruaj vetem mesimin e fjales profetike, kur shoh se ajo nuk shpallet drejt."

          Ja si pergjigjet Tonni77:
  "Njeriu gjithmone duhet ta dij se qe ne zanafille - djalli shtjelloj nga shkrimet duke pretenduar ta korigjoj njeriun."

 Pra  nese dikush lexon kete, natyrisht qe kerkon te dije, si cfar konkretisht ka thene deshmuesi. Fakteqesisht shkrimi eshte fshire, dhe Tonni77, ka lene vetem fjalet e tij ne citim te vargut tim.  Ky eshte abuzim dhe amoralitet qe dikush mund te beje pergjate nje diskutimi. Dhe aq me keq, kur ketij njeriu i eshte lene moderimi , me te cilin ai abuzon paturpesisht.  Ja dhe me poshte, shohim  rastin me flagrant.

  Tonni77 ka cituar vargun tim, dhe ka fshire me pas komplet shkrimin tim, ku une deshmoj biblikisht  se si relijgioni ecen ne te kundert me  ungjillin e Krishtit. Une  them:

          "Qe nga ttitulli qe i ke vene shkrimit, tregon se kush po keqperdor shkrimin profetik. .."

 Ndersa Tonni77 pergjigjet"

         " Titulli që ia kam vendosur shkrimit eshte biblike, deshe ti apo nuk deshe, i pelqej djallit apo jo.., 

  Dhe une per here te trete shkruaj vargun origjinal nga bibla, ku i vertetoj faktikisht se, ai po jep mesim te gabuar. Ai perseri vazhdon ta fshije. Dhe une sot perseri e shrkuajta vargun, ku e di qe ai persieri  do ta fshije. Por peyejta me e rendesishme eshte: Mos valle e gjitha kjo eshte nje replike midis Toni77 dhe deshmuesit? Apsolutisht jo. Une nuk merakosem cfar mendojne per mua... se crendesi ka,kush eshte deshmuesi... Kur une shkruaj ketu, nuk merem  asnjehere me personin, kush dhe cfar ai eshte. Pasi kjo eshte liria e tij. Une perqendrohem ne fjalen profetike, per ta shpallur drejt, sa here qe ajo shkelet.  Por religjionozet, kane nje veti te perbashket, nga dhe ku mund ti njihni shume lehte. Ata "luften" e drejtojne perosnalisht tek perosni me te cilin flasin, duke i dhene ngjyra konflikti fetar.  Kjo ben, qe ata mos te te shohin ty si nje besimtar i krishtere,  por si nje religjionoz. Pra vendosin nje "barazim" mids teje dhe vetes se tyre, duke  te perbaltur, bile dhe deri ne blasfemi, duke te emertuar si djalli.  Por kur kujtoj fjalet qe Jezusi tha, per ata qe fyjne apo gjykojne vellane e tyre, duke e quajtur thjesht edhe budalla,  me mire per ta, thote Jezusi, eshte te varin nje gur ne qafe dhe te hidhen ne det. Por duhet te njohesh Perendine dhe ti besosh Atij, qe ti kesh frike.. 
 Asnjehere nuk e shikoj perballjen e cdo besimtari te krishtere, i cili ne qender ka Krishtin dhe mesimin e tij, qe fjala profetika na meson, si nje perballje perosnale. Apsotiulli pal tek Efesiane thote se lufta jone nuk eshte kunder mishit dhe gjakut, dmth njeriut, por kunder pricipatave  dhe pushteteve te erresires.. 

 Une do te sjell shume  "xhevaire" nga religjioni, ne menyre qe te bejme  nje diskutim te qete, te qarte dhe te drejte, nga ku gjithsecili duhet te jete syhapet. Kjo, sepse jemi ne kohet e fundit, dhe Pali e shikon si nje problem madhor dhe me pergjegjesi per besimtaret e krishtere, qe te ruhen nga mesimet e gabuara, ku mesues te pelqyer nga njerzit, do te terheqin pas vetes nje shumece te madhe njerzish, duke ju "gudulisur" veshet, dhe duke i larguar ata nga e Verteta.

----------

lace (03-03-2015)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ekziston Ungjilli i Krishti ?
Se ai i Judes e di qe egziston.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Ekziston Ungjilli i Krishti ?
> Se ai i Judes e di qe egziston.


Nuk kuptoj cfar do te thuash. Ji me i qarte.

----------


## deshmuesi

Mosperkthimi drejt i shkrimit profetik, tregon zakonisht  dominacionet apo preferencat qe religjionet perzgjedhin. Psh, po te shohim Deshmitaret e Jehoves, te cilet nuk e pranojne Jezusin Perendi por krijese, ne ungjillin pas Gjonit:1:1..  transformojne krejt te kuptuarit e vargut, ne menyre qe te ngrehin doktrinen e tyre te gabuar.  Ja  si eshte vargu ne origjinalin grek.

  " Εν αρχή ήτο ο Λόγος, και ο Λόγος ήτο παρά τω Θεώ, και Θεός ήτο ο Λόγος."
   Ne fillim ishte   Fjala,  dhe    Fala  ishte me Perendine dhe Perendi ishte Fjala"

 Ky eshte vargu origjinal qe shkrimi profetik na deshmon.  Por ja si e transformojne Deshmitaret e Jehoves, kete varg: 

   " Ne fillim ishte Fjala dhe fjala ishte me Perendine, dhe Fjala  ishte "NJE" Perendi."

  Deshmitaret e Jehoves, duke futur fjalen:"NJE", i ndryshojne te gjithe vargut kuptimin,  e vertete. Pra per ata, "Fjala", nuk eshte  Perendia, por "NJE" Perendi. Dmth.simbas tyre, Fjala, eshte nje shkalle me poshte se Perendia Krijuesi Jehova. Nder  kohe qe Gjoni thote se, Fjala eshte Perendi.  Pikerisht ky shtremberim qe ata i bejne shkrimit, i con ata JASHTE se Vertetes. Prandaj Jezusin, per te Cilin Gjoni thote se eshte Fjala Perendi i mishezuar ne trupin njerzor, ben qe ata te mos e pranojne  ate zi ZOT e Perendi, por si nje krijese e krijuar nga Ati, perpara se Ati te krijonte gjith krijesen.  Shikoni pra se sa e rendesishme dhe fondamentale eshte, te pasurit e nje bible  te perkthyer sa me drejt me  origjinalin.  

 Ne shkrimin pak me siper solla nje rast flagrant, se si religjioni vendos nje fjale krejt tjeter, duke e ndryshuar deshmine dhe mesimin  e vertete te Fjales se Perendsie.  Por le te vashdoj po me kete shkrim, ku ne fakt toni77 e ka fshire , pas diskutimit tim. Ja se si e citon gabim ai vargun tek Gjon:1:30. 

                         " Engjëlli i tha: “Mos u frikëso, o Marí, përse ti u gjete e "PELQYESHME"  para Hyjit."

 Por si eshte ne fakt ky varg ne origjinalin Grek?  Le ta shohim me poshte:

                        " Και είπεν ο άγγελος προς αυτήν· Μη φοβού, Μαριάμ· διότι εύρες χάριν παρά τω Θεώ."
                        "  Edhe       engjelli           i tha :  mos u frikeso Mariam, sepse gjete Hir prane Perendise."

  Sic e shikoni ketu, zvendesimi  qe religjioni  i ka bere i fjales  origjinale:"HIR", me fjalen, e  "PELQYESHME", natyrisht qe ka nje qellim.  Nese shohim kuptimet e ketyre dy fjaleve, ato jane krejt te ndryshem ne koncept dhe ne thelb. Te jesh i "pelqyeshem", natyrisht qe vjen si rezultati i nje merite te caktuar, e cila mund te jete, bukuri, mencuri dhe investim.  Pra pelqyeshmeria eshte gjithmone rezultat i merites qe personi ka.. Kur ne i pelqejme njerzit, natyrisht qe kemi parasysh meritat   e tyre, te cialt na  japin mundesine si nje fakt per ti bere te pranishem dhe te pelqyeshem  per nevojat apo deshirat tona. Pra perfundimisht mund te them se,  te qenit i "PELQYESHEM",  vjen si  rezultat i merites qe personi ka.  Ndersa fjala "HIR", perjashton cdo merite dhe pune te personit. Qe te kuptohet me drejt, Te krishteret besojne se jane te shpetuar, jo ne saje te  meritave te te  tyre, por ne saje te Meshires  dhe Miresise se Perendise  qe tregoi ndaj tyre, me ane te Zotit Krisht. Por  pyetja  me e rendesihme eshte:

          Perse religjioni e ka zvendesuar  fjalen "HIR", me fjalen, e "Pelqyeshme"?   

 Pikerisht ky eshte mesimi i dominacionit qe religjioni ka ne qender dhe thelb te vet.   Ata perpiqen ta tregojne Marien, jo sic Shkrimi profetik na meson se ka qene, por sepse ata me keto mesime jashte bibles, kane arritur te lidhin shpritrat e njerzve, duke i kthyer ne mbeshtetes dhe ndjekes te religjionit..  Marien ata e paraqesin si Mbretereshen e qiellit... Nenen e Kishes... Ndermjetesen e vetme  qe eshte midis Krishtit dhe besimtareve.. si e pamekatshme.. e plot mesime te tjera po kaq te rrezikshme.  Pra duke  i vendosur ( manipuluar) engjellit ne goje fjalen: e "pelqyeshme",  ata ju tregojne mbeshtetesve te tyre, se dhe vete engjelli i Perendise, e cmoi Marien te PELQYESHME. Dmth, qe ajo e MERITONTE . Pra sic e shikoni, ky zvendesim fjalesh, nuk eshte per faktin se shqipja eshte nje gjuhe e varfer , por sepse religjioni ne qender ka institucionin dhe dominacionin fetar.  

 Por cfar do te thote engjelli me fjalet:  "mos u frikeso Mariam, sepse gjete Hir prane Perendise."
Qe te kuptojme drejt keto fjale te engjellit Gabriel, duhet ti referohemi fjaleve te apsotullit Pal, tek letra e Romakeve:3:23.

 " sepse TE GJITHE mëkatuan dhe TE GJITHVE ju shter lavdia e Perëndisë,  edhe dolen te drejte,  dhurate,  me anë të hirit të Atij,  me ane te shperblimit qe eshte  në Krishtin Jezus."

 Pali thote se "Te GJITHE", pa perjashtuar asnje njeri nga kjo bote, kan mekatuar. Qe do te thote se perballe Perendise  te GJITHE, paparjashtim, jane vecse mekatare. Pra ketu bije cdo MERITE dhe investim njerzor.  Dhe ne pjesene dyte te vargut Pali thote: 

  ".... dolen te drejte,  dhurate,  anë të hirit të Atij,  me ane te shperblimit eshte  në Krishtin Jezus."

 Sic e shikoni, gjithshka tek Njeriu, vjen si DHURATE  nga Perendia,  dhe jo nga merita e tij. Perpara Perendise nuk ka anesi, dhe e gjithe krijesa eshte e dashur per Te.  Hyjnizimi qe religjioni i ben i Maries, eshte nje mesim krejt ndryshe nga ai qe Perendia na meson ne fjalen profetike te bibles.  Maria gjeti HIR para Perendise, cka na tregon se ishte Perendia Ai qe e perzgjodhi ate... se ishte Perendia Ai qe beri gjithshka ne te..... se ishte Perendia Ai qe i shpalli lajmin e mire asaj... se ishte Perendia Ai qe realizoi planin e Tij per shpetimin e njeriut. 
  Por cili ishte investimi dhe puna e Maries?  Maria ishte nje bestare dhe e dorezuar ne doren e Perendise. Kjo na deshmon se, Vullenti i Perendise ishte dhe vullneti i saj. Ajo pranoi plotesisht, qe ne te te behej vullneti i Perendise, i cli ishte parathene. Por religjioni ne personin e Maries, shikon vetem aspektin njerzor, ku ne te cilin dhe fokusohet. Kjo ben qe religjioni  ta hymnizoje ate, deri atje sa ta quaje mbreteresha e qiellit.  Shkrimi profetik na deshmon se, Mbreti i qiejve eshte Jezusi Krishti, ndersa religjioni, permes personit te Maries ( njeriu), perpiqet te heqe nje shenje barazimi mids Jezusit dhe Maries. Por vete Jezusi ne cdo rast, Marien e thirri "Grua", pasi Jezusi erdhi te permbushe Shkrimin, lijgin dhe profetet. 
 Do vazhdoj te sjell  shume "xhevaire" te religjionit, i cili ne kohete fundit po rritet frikshem.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nuk kuptoj cfar do te thuash. Ji me i qarte.



Si liber,si tekst egziston  Ungjilli i Krishtit ? Apo eshte ne sensin figurativ.

Me ungjillin e Judes,ungjillin e Maris,Pjetrit,Kodin e Sinaj-it,Nag Hammadi...etj etj ka dhe ndonje Ungjill te Krishtit ?

----------


## user010

Ungjilli (=lajm i mir) eshte vetem nje, dhe kete lajm e solli Krishti. Lidhur me kete lajm shkruajten me von 4 apostujt, marku, lluka, mattheu, ioani dhe per te ndar kush shkruajti secilin liber (qe ne kete rast te vecant quhet ungjell, kuptohet perse) themi p.sh ungjelli i ioanit. Qe ne te katerta keto libra, nenkuptohet (te pakten per krishteret) se eshte frymezimi hyjnor, qe flet/shkruan nepermjet apostujve.

Tekste/libra te tjera mund te ekzistojn por nuk njihen si ungjej, sa per Krishtin, po nuk gaboj, nuk di te ket len te shkruajtur dicka vet pasi ungjellin e tij e shperndau gojarisht dhe me von e shkruajti/shperndau duke frymezuar apostujt. Po jam gabim diku me korigjoni.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Dmth,eshte vetem lajm,nuk ka te beje me shkrimin. Ka vetem kuptimin e lajmit te Krishtit.

Tekstet dhe librat e tjere njihen si Ungjij (jo kanonik),edhe se nuk jane shkruar nga autori i titullit.

----------


## user010

Ungjelli, pra lajmi se shpetimi i njeriut tani eshte realitet, refehet ne keto kater libra (qe i quajm ungjej) dhe jo vetem, pra ka lidhje me shkrimin (shpresoj mos ta kem kuptuar gabim konkluzionin tend).

Ne fakt ungjelli qe solli dhe beri realitet me kryqezimin e tij Krishti eshte arsyeja/baza jo vetem e shkrimeve por e gjith besimit krishter, nuk eshte thjesht nje informacion, por eshte ajo gje qe ndryshoi historin e njeriut, pasi para Krishtit njeriu nuk kishte mundesin/fuqin te linte pas natyren e tij te rene/semur.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

E kuptova. Por kerkoja diçka jashte argumenteve o doktrinen te Kishes,qe nuk do te thote qe perputhet me faktet o "te vertetat" e dokumenteve historike.Kerkoja, ungjill o ungjej si Ungjilli i te Vertetes o Libri sekret i Joanit,gjera me stimuluese.

Nejse, faleminderit per shpegimin. (U futa pa e lexuar mire shkrimin e fillimit)

----------


## deshmuesi

> Ungjilli (=lajm i mir) eshte vetem nje, dhe kete lajm e solli Krishti. Lidhur me kete lajm shkruajten me von 4 apostujt, marku, lluka, mattheu, ioani dhe per te ndar kush shkruajti secilin liber (qe ne kete rast te vecant quhet ungjell, kuptohet perse) themi p.sh ungjelli i ioanit. Qe ne te katerta keto libra, nenkuptohet (te pakten per krishteret) se eshte frymezimi hyjnor, qe flet/shkruan nepermjet apostujve.
> 
> Tekste/libra te tjera mund te ekzistojn por nuk njihen si ungjej, sa per Krishtin, po nuk gaboj, nuk di te ket len te shkruajtur dicka vet pasi ungjellin e tij e shperndau gojarisht dhe me von e shkruajti/shperndau duke frymezuar apostujt. Po jam gabim diku me korigjoni.


Marku e Luka nuk kane qene apsotuj. Pali thote Ungjillin e mora nga Krishti dhe jo nga njeriu. Qe do te thote se, ky shkrim eshte i frymezuar nga Fryma e Perendise.

----------


## deshmuesi

Vazhdojme me te tjera "xhevaire" te religjionit. Po sjell  nje fjali, qe ne thelb  te mesimit te vet, eshte shume te rrezikshme per kedo qe e pranon. Ja cfar meson nje orthodhoks, ne nje teme te hapur prej tij, me titullin: "Përse duhet të ndihmoj Kishën?"
  Pasi e lexova me kujdes kete teme, u perpoqa te sjell nje varg, ku  deshmoj dhe them se, eshte vertet nje  mesimi i rrezikshem dhe jashte ungjillit te Krishtit. Simbas orthodhoksit, hapesit te kesaj teme,  ne nje bisede qe ky  kishte me nje orthodhoks tjeter, i cili,  edhe ai shkonte ne kishen orthodhokse , por  qe  nuk paguante PARA ne kishe. Dhe  ky, per ti mesuar atij se sa e rendesishme ishte pagesa qe ai duhej te bente ne kishen orthodhokse, i thote: nese ti nuk i paguan taksat shtetit, a nuk te fut shteti ne burg?
 Dhe ja si vazhdon me tej biseda: 

  Ai tjetri i tha:  "Po nuk pagova taksat, te fusin ne burg!" Dhe une (thote  orthodhoksi) i thashe, "Po nuk dhe per Kishen, Zoti Krisht nuk do te japi meshiren per mekatet e tua ne Diten e Gjykimit!"

Pra sic e shikoni, Religjioni ka ne fokus qellimet e dominacionit dhe sundimit te tij fetar. Nje mesim i tille se, po nuk dhe per Kishen, Zoti Krisht nuk do te japi meshiren per mekatet e tua ne Diten e Gjykimit, eshte nje mesim shume i rrezikshem, qe  neperkemb Hirin dhe Miresine qe Pendia dha per sheptimin tone me ane te Jezusit. Pra ky lloj mesimi  nuk vjen nga ungjilli i Krishtit. Jezusi na meson ne shkrimin e Tij profetik se, Shpetimi i Perendise eshte  Dhurate e HIRIT, qe Perendia dha me ane te Tij. Prandaj dhe  Jezusi ju tha dishepujve:  "...e çfarë mund të japë njeriu në këmbim të shpirtit të vet?"
 Atehere me vjen ne ment kjo pyetje per religjionin:  Sa eshte cmimi qe duhet te paguash ne kishe, ne menyre qe te fitosh nga Perendia shpetimin e shpirtit?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ne fakt,Krishti ishte per pagimin e taksave, o me sakt nuk ishte kundra pagimit.Shpegimi i Kishes ishte qe Krishti ishte per pagimin e taksave (per interesin e tyre e per arsye te tjera),natyrish simbas teksteteve te perpunuara, te cunguara,te perjashtuara,te shtuara,ky hyn dhe kopjimi,perkthimi dhe interpretimi.
"Jepni Cezarit ajo qe eshte e Cezarit e Zotit ajo qe eshte e Zotit" (M.22  :19-22)

Ekulibrizem,fantastik.Nuk mund te akuzohej se thoshte mos paguani taksat, por nuk mund te akuzohej se tha paguani taksat.

----------


## deshmuesi

Tani po sjell dhe vargun tjeter nga tema: " Përse duhet të ndihmoj Kishën? " 

 Edhe ne kete varg, hapesi i kesaj teme, vazhdon ne mesime  jashte asaj cka Ungjilli i Krishtit meson.  Ja si thote ai:

 " Dhe ashtu si Arka e Noes qe i mbijetoi permbytjes, ashtu edhe Kisha do te SHPETOJE SHPIRTRAT  e te gjithe atyre besimtareve qe u lidhen me Kishen."

 Nje mesim te tille  nuk e gjeme ne fjalen e Krishtit dhe apostujve.  Te mesosh se, Kisha "shpeton shpritrat, do te thote, te mos njohesh kush eshte Jezus Krishti, dhe kush eshte Trupi i Tij, Kisha.  Shembelltyra e " Samaritatin te mire", eshte nje mesim i gjalle dhe i vertete, permes te ciles Jezusi na tregon se kush eshte Krishti dhe misioni i tij, kush eshte kisha  dhe misioni i saj mbi dhe.   Do te ndalem vetemtek disa elemente te kesaj shemblletyre, per te vertetuar kete qe them.
  Permes figures se Samaritanit, Jezusui zbulon Sherbesen e Tij mbi dhe. Permes figures se te "palgosurit", Jezusi simbolizon mekatarin. Po keshtu dhe me figurat e Priftit dhe Levitit, Jezusi tregon relijgionozet. Ndersa me "Hanin"  dhe "Hanxhiun",  ku   Samaritani coi te palgosurin, Jezusi simbolizon Kishen e Tij te gjalle,  dhe bariun sherbestar qe sherben ne kishen e Jezusit.   
 Pra ne kete shembelletyre, Jezusi tregon qarte se, eshte Samaritani ai qe e shpetoi te rrahurin nga cubat; eshte Samaritani ai qe i mjekoi te rrahurit plaget; eshte samaritani  ai qe e coi te rrahurin ne Han; eshte samaritani ai qe pagoi hanxhiun qe te kujdesej per ti sherbyer ketij te plagosuri.  Pra ne kete shembelletyre, Jezusi na tregon qarte se Shpetimin e jep vetem Perendia. Te mesosh dike se,  kisha do te te shpetoje , meqense ti je i lidhur me te, ky nuk eshte mesim qe vjen nga ungjilli i Krishtit.  

 Po ju bej nje peyejte te thjeshte: 

 Cfar jane per ju, pjesmarja ne kishe e "virgjereshave te marra? 

 Ne shembelltyren e 10 virgjershave, Jezusi na meson se,  ishin  10 virgjeresha, qe ne fakt simbolizojne te krishteret. Jezusi na tregon se midis tyre kishte nje ndryshim thelbesor, ku 5 ishin te mencura dhe 5 te pamenta. "Mencuria", simbolizon Krishtin, pasi Ai eshte Dituria e Perendise. Pra me "virgjeresha te mencura", Jezusi na tregon per ata te krishtere, te cilet kane dhe besojne Krisht. Ndersa viergjereshat e pamenta, jane ata qe nuk kane Krisht, edhe pse kane njohuri te percipta rreth fjales apo ngjajrjeve historike rreth Krishtit. Ne fund Jezusi thote se, ne dasmen e Dhendrit, hyne vetem virgjershat e mencura. Perese? Kjo sepse ato kishin MENCURINE dhe DITURINE, Rrugen e vetme per Shpetim, Zotin Krisht. 

  Kisha nuk shpeton te krishteret, por te shpetuarit nga Jezusi, jane kisha. Asnjehere Krishti dhe apostujt e Tij, nuk shpallen  dhe predikuan, shpetim ne emer te kishes.  Kisha nuk shpeton,  por shpall Ungjillin e Sheptimit, i cili meson se, VETEM ne Jezusin ka Shpetim dhe Jete te perjetshme. Mosnjohja e kesaj te VERTETE, ben qe te mesosh gabim, dhe ne kundershtim me fjalen e Krishtit dhe mesimin e ungjillit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ja cfar shkruan religjioni ne temen me titull: "Meditim mbi Ngjizjen e Paperlyer."

 "Nje grua solli shkaterrim, dhe nje grua do te sillte shpetim. Njera, e tentuar nga gjarperi, e vulosi shenjen e mekatit mbi racen njerezore; tjetra do t'u ngrinte permes hirit, e paster dhe e paperlyer. AJO DO TE SHTYPTE KOKEN E GJERPRIT qe ishte i pashprese para saj dhe qe perpiqej me kot NEN THEMBREN E SAJ;"


Sic e shikoni ketu religjioni del hapur ne nje mesim krejt te gabuar.  Tek Zanaf:3:14-15. Perendia na meson. 

  "Atëherë Zoti Perëndi i tha gjarprit: “Me qenë se bëre këtë gjë, qofsh i mallkuar ndër gjithë kafshët dhe tërë bishat e fushave! Ti do të ecësh mbi barkun tënd dhe do të hash pluhur gjithë ditët e jetës sate. 15 Dhe unë do të shtie armiqësi midis teje dhe gruas, midis farës sate dhe farës së saj; FARA E SAJ DO TE SHTYPE KOKEN TENDE." 

   Hymnizimi dhe barazimi me Jezusin, qe religjioni i ben figures se Maires, te con ne nje shtremberim te fjales profetike, dhe ne nje mesim shume te  rrezikshem dhe me pasoja katastrofike per ata qe e thone, si  dhe per ate qe e besojne. Perendia ne shkrimin e tij profetik na meson se,  Gjarprit ja shtypi koken Jezus Krishti, permes ringjalljes se Tij nga vdekja. Prandaj Jezusi ju tha apostujve, Merni zemer se une e munda boten dhe ate(  princin e eresires, satanin) qe eshte ne bote. Kjo eshte deshmia e Krishtit dhe vepra e Krishtit, ne fitoren e kryqit. Askush nuk u gjend i denje, thote bibla,  qe te hapte rrullin , pervecse Jezus Krishtit. Amin.

----------

